# Configurer les MMS chez SFR



## Pheelz (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai un forfait Illimythics 3G souscrit en 2008, donc j'ai les SMS/MMS/Internet illimités. Jusque là tout fonctionnait parfaitement sur mon Nokia N95 8Go, mais j'ai acheté il y a une semaine un iPhone 3G que j'ai désimlocké.
Dans les réglages, j'avais SL2SFR comme serveur, pour tout (internet et mms). J'ai donc changé ce réseau en WAPSFR (pour les données cellulaires), et MMSSFR pour les MMS. Or ces derniers ne partent jamais, et lorsqu'ils partent, ils ne sont pas reçu par mes correspondants.

Voici mes réglages précis que j'ai trouvé sur le net, et que j'ai appliqué (et qui ne fonctionnent donc pas) :



> Point d'accès : mmssfr
> Nom d'utilisateur : rien
> Mot de passe : rien
> MMSC : http://mms1
> ...



Et pour finir, je ne sais pas si c'est lié au changement de téléphone et à sa mauvaise configuration, mais j'ai un hors forfait de 4,90, qui sur ma facture en ligne correspond à "Pack(s) Jour Business Mail", pack auquel je n'ai jamais souscrit. Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Pheelz (22 Septembre 2009)

Je me réponds à moi-même. J'ai appelé SFR, et après 20minutes au téléphone à essayer différents serveurs pour les MMS, ils vont me rappeler dans la semaine. Je vous tiendrai au courant !


----------



## Macuserman (23 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu bcp de problèmes avec les centrales serveurs de SFR et avouons qu'ils ne sont pas au point encore.
Au fait, le visual voice mail n'est que pour les forfait Illimythics for iPhone


----------

